# The Wolf of Bell Street (Bell Making Guide)



## Phawnix (Apr 23, 2019)

*$$$
*
This is meant to serve as a basic Bell making guide for beginners and older players alike. This thread will cover all of the methods you can use to make Bells quickly and efficiently. If I miss something please let me know and I will update this post accordingly.


*The Usual Methods:* You can catch rare fish/bugs and sell them in your market box, give them to campers or just sell them out of your inventory. You can find 'perfect' fruit and sell/give it to campers, they look different from regular fruit so you can easily spot them, but they come up very rarely.

*Blathers's Treasure Trek:* A recent update added Blathers to Pocket Camp. He offers treasure maps that you can roll the dice to clear and earn bells/crafting resources. There are 2 ways to make Bells here, Bells maps and buncha Bells maps. You can earn these maps in various ways like fulfilling requests for campers or completing Isabelle goals. You need 3 friend powder per roll on regular Bells maps and 15 friend powder per roll on buncha Bells maps to clear them, this might seem like a lot at first but you earn friend powder fast by sharing with friends during gardening events. Buncha Bells maps allow you to accumulate large sums of Bells quickly if you are willing to auto-clear them by spending 5 Leaf Tickets.

*Exotic Fruits:* In a recent update, exotic fruits (Grapes, Lemons & Lychees) were added to Pocket Camp. *These are absolutely the easiest and most efficient way to make Bells in the long term.* If you are familiar with Animal Forest (the very first Animal Crossing game) then you already know the best way to make Bells in that game was to get fruit from your friend's town, plant it in your town, and sell it to Tom Nook. They re-introduced that economy here in an interesting new way and I love it. There is one tree in Lost Lure Creek and one in Breezy Hollow which means you can get 6 at a time. Your Campers won't ask for your own Campsite's fruit very often, so make sure to sell them in your market box to return the favor to your friends. *You can only profit from fruit that your camp doesn't have.* So for example, if your campsite has grapes, if you try to sell or give grapes to your campers they won't be worth much. If you buy Lemons or Lychees from a friend, you can sell them from your inventory for 600 Bells each. Since they can only be sold in the market box for a maximum of 100 Bells this means that you will net at least 500 Bells profit per fruit that you buy. Not only that, you should hang on to a few exotic fruits so that when your campers ask for a random fruit, you can give them an exotic one for a whopping 1500 Bells plus other good items as well like Bells Maps.

*Flower Power:* Rare flowers are surprisingly valuable to your campers. Stock up on rare flower seeds during gardening events and plant rare flowers all year long. You can give them to your campers for 500 Bells each.

*Selling Duplicates:* We all know how annoying getting duplicate items from fortune cookies can be, or maybe you received several of the same item from an event. You may not be aware that you can sell your furniture/clothing items to Timmy in the Market Plaza. Simply walk up to him (he's the one standing on the right side of the mat of furniture) and tap him to sell him your unwanted items. Unfortunately at this time you can't sell multiple items at once, and when you sell one item you have to scroll back down the list to find your place. This can be tedious especially if you have a large collection. Fortunately though you can sort your items by how many duplicates of each you have so it's easier to see what you want to get rid of.

*Shovelstrike Quarry:* You can get a decent sum of Bells from ShovelStrike Quarry if you wait until the reward is bells only. Make sure you ask for help from your friends, spending 20 Leaf Tickets just isn't worth it. Ask for help early that way you can be sure you'll be able to enter the quarry when that little Bell bag shows up.

*My Nintendo:* If you've linked Pocket Camp with a Nintendo account in the My Nintendo app on your character's phone you can claim Nintendo points after completing a certain amount of requests for your campers each week. You can then exchange 100  points for 5000 Bells. You can do this as many times as you like, but I don't recommend this method  because your points are much better spent on crafting materials you may be short on.

Remember, the little things can add up. Talk to campers at your campsite often and they will give you gifts of 500 or sometimes 2500 Bells. Make sure to help friends get into Shovelstrike Quarry whenever possible and you will receive small (10 to 100) Bell gifts from them in your mail box. Sell off your crafting resources when you are close to the maximum amount. Sell seeds that you have too many of, and you can always sell scavenger hunt items (gyroids, eggs, etc.) that you no longer need. I personally always seem to have a lot of bronze treats in my inventory and since they don't do very much I sell them. For those who want to know, my camp's fruit is Grapes and my friend ID is in my profile. Feel free to add me if you have Lemons or Lychees that you put up for sale often.


I hope this guide will help you maximize your profits and get the best experience out of Pocket Camp!

*$$$*


----------



## slatka (Apr 23, 2019)

this is lovely, i'm sure it's going to help a lot of people starting out.


----------

